# Steffennies Hammel



## Deistergirl (24. August 2012)

Wie bei unserem Fahrtechniktrainig Ende Juli versprochen, hier unser eigenes Thema für Frauen 39 + \-, die Lust haben im Deister ein paar Trails zu fahren. Und Hey, wir sind alle keine Profis


----------



## Evel Knievel (24. August 2012)

Du hättest für das Thema glaub ich eine andere Überschrift wählen sollen. Damit kommen wahrscheinlich nur Insider klar. Wenn aber die Mädels im Allgemeinen angesprochen werden sollen, sollte es vllt

"Mädels im besten Alter rocken den Deister" oder "Frauen sind die besseren Deisterrider" heißen, oder so ähnlich.

Da fühlen sich wahrscheinlich mehr angesprochen.
Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (24. August 2012)

Cooler Threadname, ein Hammel bist du doch...

Jetzt geht meine letzte Zuflucht morgen bestimmt auch noch flöten......


----------



## Flame-Blade (25. August 2012)

Da hast du ja ein schönes Profilbild Johann xD

Steffen, warum verdrehst du denn schon wieder allen Damen im Deister den Kopf das sie schon ihren Thread nach dir benennen?


----------



## chris2305 (25. August 2012)

?????Johann hat doch hier noch nix geschrieben??????


----------



## Flame-Blade (25. August 2012)

Ups,mit den Usernnamen durcheinander gekommen. Mea Culpa


----------



## Evel Knievel (26. August 2012)

Keine Ahnung, bin da völlig überfragt!


----------



## zoomie (26. August 2012)

Olli hat mich gestern schon 'gewarnt'      Wie lustig!  
Ach Steffen, mit DEM Namen kann ich was anfangen. Yeah - Insider!


----------



## Deistergirl (26. August 2012)

Den Themennamen werden wir ändern, sobald wir uns eingefahren haben und uns kein Sprung zu hoch ist. Bis dahin bleiben wir kleine Herdentiere und üben im Geheimen ) Neuer Name dann vielleicht : Wölfe im Schafspelz


----------



## Trailschnecke (26. August 2012)

Hey, das erste Training hat schon was gebracht! Auf der Tour vom Fulseck nach Dorfgastein hatte ich ne bessere Kurventechnik als unsere Guide. Danke Nachbar!


----------



## Evel Knievel (27. August 2012)

Das hört man doch gerne. Bitteschön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (27. August 2012)




----------



## Deistergirl (6. September 2012)

So, habe jetzt mein Stumpi, welches Mädel hat heute (ab 17h), morgen (ab 15h) oder am am WE Zeit und Lust auf den Heisterburgtrail?
Los, ich will fahren!!!


----------



## Ladys-MTB (6. September 2012)

Schappi... janeeisklar!!  

@Deistergirl:...bin daa

...und auf dem Wochenendvorschlag muss ich mal noch drauf rumdenken!!! ich glaube, ich hab da Lust drauf...


----------



## Trailschnecke (6. September 2012)

Sonntag, 11.00 Uhr, Treffpunkt: Parkplatz bei Otte in Hohenbostel - und dann geht es ab in den Deister!


----------



## Deistergirl (7. September 2012)

Morgen 10:30 bei mir in der Poststraße.


----------



## Deistergirl (7. September 2012)

Fahrtechnik II am 14.09.12 um 15 h treffen Bike Infection. Es sind noch Plätze frei. Steffen macht auch wieder den Herdenführer. Achtung: Anfängerinnen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (10. September 2012)

Deistergirl schrieb:


> So, habe jetzt mein Stumpi, welches Mädel hat heute (ab 17h), morgen (ab 15h) oder am am WE Zeit und Lust auf den Heisterburgtrail?
> Los, ich will fahren!!!



und ... , wie fährt sich der neue bock ?
schon fleißig eingeritten


----------



## Deistergirl (10. September 2012)

Ja, schon "eingeritten". Ist ein irrer Unterschied vom hardtail zum fully. Nur auf meinen alten Sattel konnte ich nicht verzichten. Diese harten Dinger zwischen den Beinen sind nichts für mich. 
Freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour und würde auch gleich wieder los, wenn nur die Arbeit nicht wär 
Aber bis Freitag 15 Uhr ist nicht mehr so lange, nur noch 4 Tage, 2 Stunden und 22 Minuten, abzüglich der Zeit, die ich zum Treffpunkt brauche, alco abzüglich 22 min .


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. September 2012)

na dann  
viel spaß weiterhin. 
und an die harten dinger gewöhnt man(n) sich.
nicht der sattel gewöhnt sich an den arsch, sondern der arsch an den sattel 

ich bin leider noch bei monaten bis ich wieder los kann.


----------



## Deistergirl (10. September 2012)

Wir wünschen Dir alle eine schnelle Genesung. Der Ü30 soll fertig sein, aber bis zur Freigabe dauert es ohnehin noch etwas. Also, keine Eile. 
Bis demnächst und denk daran, das Chicken neben Dir könnte ich sein


----------



## chris2305 (13. September 2012)

Hallo Mädels,

hatte für meine Frau (die es nicht schafft, sich hier anzumelden) folgende Schoner bestellt.
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=67501

Leider ist ihr Größe M zu klein.
Sollte jemand von euch Interesse haben, könnt ihr Euch ja melden.

Preis verhandeln wir dann.

Viele Grüße


----------



## schaumi (13. September 2012)

> Fahrtechnik II am 14.09.12 um 15 h treffen Bike Infection. Es sind noch Plätze frei. Steffen macht auch wieder den Herdenführer. Achtung: Anfängerinnen!


 
Reicht es auch aus, wenn ich wie eine Frau "aussehe", nur mit dem Unterschied, dass ich nicht kochen kann???

Wäre gern dabei, Biken richtig zu erlernen, nur leider fehlt es mir an der femininen Seite im Personalausweis.

Sind denn noch viele Plätze frei und würdet Ihr lieben auch einen femininen Mann mitnehmen...???

Evil kann nur gutes über micht berichten...!!!

Gruß

Ronny


----------



## Evel Knievel (14. September 2012)

Besorg dir ne Perücke und komm vorbei.


----------



## Deistergirl (14. September 2012)

An Chris 2305

Hi Chirs, frag doch mal die Trailschnecke, ich glaube sie braucht Schoner.


----------



## Deistergirl (14. September 2012)

Hi schaumi, wenn Du Dich anständig benimmst darfst Du mit. Aber ein Spruch und landest in den Büschen)


----------



## schaumi (14. September 2012)

Von der Arbeit her kann ich mich Frauen gut unterwerfen...neben 3 Frauen im Buero lernt man sehr schnell, immer die Klappe zu halten und zu Allem zustimmend zu nicken...also keine Angst...ich trage auch Eure Rucksaecke;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (14. September 2012)

weichei , warmduscher und frauenversteher 

schäm dich


----------



## schaumi (14. September 2012)

Hallo Mädels,

Seit heute nun doch unter Euch...muss leider absagen. Komme von der Arbeit leider nicht so schnell weg wie geplannt. Euch trotzdem viel Spass...


----------

